# Baked leeks-rec:



## kadesma (Mar 27, 2006)

We like these and I seem to always serve other veggies, til one of the kids say, hey ma when are ya gonna?

Thought I'd share with you and see what you think.

8-large leeks, cut off all but the very palest green from the leeks
1/4-c. butter
1-c. heavy cream
nutmeg to taste, I use fresh and grate it myself.
salt and white pepper to taste
grated parmesan cheese

Saute leeks in butter til just wilted. Add nutmeg,salt and pepper, and cream to pan and cook one min. With slotted spoon remove leeks from pan and place in a buttered gratin dish. Cook cream over high heat til slightly reduced. Pour cream over leeks and sprinkle with the cheese. Place gratin dish into another baking dish which has a small amount of water in it and bake at 3350 for 30-35 min.
serves 6-8

enjoy,
kadesma


----------



## Sandyj (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow, that sounds heavenly. I have two bunches of leeks in the fridge, and at least 1/2 pint of light cream & also the nutmeg. Might try this tonight with dinner.


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 28, 2006)

kadesma said:
			
		

> and bake at 3350 for 30-35 min.


 
Umm, my oven doesn't get that hot.  















Sorry, just couldn't help it


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 28, 2006)

heck of a self cleaning oven that...takes the whole house with it no doubt!

seriously...sounds wonderful if not low cal.  but...how do you prepare the leeks?  whole, haved, cut in circles?? jullienned?  you don't say.  please elaborate.


----------



## GB (Mar 28, 2006)

That was going to be my question too Robo. I am guessing halved. This sounds delicious!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2006)

*ooops*

Okay guys I goofed big time   I cut the leeks in half the long way and bake at 350f 30-35 min. This was my first post with a kid sitting on my lap. 


kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2006)

texasgirl said:
			
		

> Umm, my oven doesn't get that hot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heck Texas, don't be sorry, I was in a grumpy mood til I turned on the puter and saw your note and the notes from Robo and GB...Yesterday was the first time I posted with Ethan sitting on my lap..Needless to say we both had lots of fun 

kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2006)

Sandyj said:
			
		

> Wow, that sounds heavenly. I have two bunches of leeks in the fridge, and at least 1/2 pint of light cream & also the nutmeg. Might try this tonight with dinner.


Hi Sandy, it's nice to see you I goofed on the recipe and did'nt explain to cut the leeks in half the long way..And to cook at 350f not the temp I posted I had a little helper sitting in my lap yesterday so posting was rather hectic..Hope you enjoy the recipe if you get the chance to make it.

kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 28, 2006)

My favorite way to fix leeks is to simply trim off the upper greens (saving them for stock sometimes) & lightly trim the root end.  I then split them lengthwise almost, but not quite, all the way down, & gently but thoroughly rinse them to remove all possible traces of earth/sand.

Depending on how firm they are, I will sometimes tie them with some kitchen twine before poaching them in some chicken broth (which I'll also save for another use at a later date) till done, & then drain well.

I then simply top them with my favorite blue cheese dressing that I've simply heated up a bit in the microwave.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi Breezy,
your recipe sounds lovely..I'll have to try them soon. Thank you for sharing.

kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 28, 2006)

You're very welcome!!!  I should have added that cooked this way they make a nice, yet fairly quick, accompaniment to a nice broiled or pan-seared steak.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 28, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> You're very welcome!!! I should have added that cooked this way they make a nice, yet fairly quick, accompaniment to a nice broiled or pan-seared steak.


Breezy,
fixed this way they would be great with just about any meat, chicken or even fish..Thanks again.

kadesma


----------



## BreezyCooking (Mar 28, 2006)

I guess the reason I always consider them as a good accompaniment to steak is because that's the only way I've had them - lol!!

My husband doesn't eat any red meat & doesn't like onions either, so when he's not going to be home for dinner, a favorite meal I make for myself is a nice steak along with these blue-cheese sauced leeks!!


----------

